# Elektronischer Bissanzeiger Bauanleitung



## Brummel (5. Juni 2002)

Hallo und Petri Heil,

wo finde ich eine komplette Anleitung zum Eigenbau eines elektron. Bissanzeigers? Hab schon bisschen im Netz rumgesucht aber bis jetz nichts Brauchbares gefunden. Waer ueber jeden Tip erfreut, vielleicht hat ja jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht oder einen Link parat.

mfg Torsten


----------



## Borgon (5. Juni 2002)

Hallo und willkommen on Board!Kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.Aber mal ´ne andere Frage:Wozu willst du die selberbauen?Geht´s dir nur um den Anreiz des Selberbauens oder willst du kein Geld dafür ausgeben?Die einfachsten Bissanzeiger bekommt man doch bei Askari schon hinterhergeworfen für ca.5€ im Angebot.Ich glaube beim Selberbauen wären allein die Materialkosten schon höher.


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. Juni 2002)

Zitat:hinterhergeworfen für ca.5€ im Angebot.Ich glaube beim Selberbauen wären allein die Materialkosten schon höher.


Also da muss ich dir Recht geben, bei Schirmer gibs mittlerweile auch schon sehr günstige Bissanzeiger, habe selbst mir zwei davon gekauft und bin zufrieden damit selbst bei Regen keine Probleme. ( bis jetzt) :q 

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Brummel (6. Juni 2002)

@Borgon
@Andreas Michael

erstmal vielen Dank fuer eure promte Reaktion. Es geht mir tatsaechlich in erster Linie um das Selberbauen, ich weiss sehr wohl dass es einfache Loesungen zu kaufen gibt, aber ich bin durch eine Frage meines Neffen darauf aufmerksam geworden und da ich leidenschaftlicher Elektronikbastler (und natuerlich Angler ) bin und demzufolge auch einen kleinen Pool an Material zur Verfuegung habe, dachte ich, da muss doch was zu machen sein. Na gut, ist nun nicht so ein grosses Ding und nicht so wichtig, aber trotzdem vielen Dank fuer eure &quot;Kaufempfehlung&quot;.

mfg  Torsten


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. Juni 2002)

@ Brummel 

Da du ja Elektroniker bist dann sagt Dir bestimmt EP was Elektronik Partner geh dort hin der hat solche sachen und evtl. auch die Baupläne für ein solches unterfangen.

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Brummel (6. Juni 2002)

@ Hallo Andreas,

das war wirklich nur so`´ne Ideee zwischendurch, und nicht mal von mir. Du bist wohl auch nachtaktiv, oder warum treibst Du Dich jetzt noch hier rum? Uebrigens, EP kenne ich schon Jahrzehnte ;-).

mit freundlichem und sportlichem Gruss,
Brummel (auch Torsten genannt)


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. Juni 2002)

@ Brummel

Also wenn ich mein PC anschmeisse geht als erste das  :z Anglerboard :z  auf, und da ich über den Tag hinweg immer mal wieder den PC anschmeisse  :q bzw. auch mal Nachts :q  muss ich immer erstmal schauen was Neues im Board ist. Somit denke ich erübrigt sich die Frage.   

 Frage: Nachtaktiv= jep 


In diesen sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## fraju (6. Juni 2002)

[GLOW=blue]hallo brummel[/GLOW] 

versuchs mal mit 30x schaltungen aus dem ich glaub es war der elector verlag, aber selberbauen ist hier echt nicht angebracht. 
ich habe zwar inzwischen drei bissanzeiger, aber nutze eigentlich keinen, da mich das gepiepse nervt...

frank


----------

